

Google App Engine Python 2.7 trusted tester sign-up form - alexkon
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDVaelk0NkhHMVA2NU5kS1hfajNfM0E6MQ

======
alexkon
Once accepted, you will be given a link to the documentation page. [1] The new
Python 2.7 runtime will be released by December 1, 2011. [2] See also the
original post in the group. [3]

[1] <https://sites.google.com/site/gaepython27testing/>

[2]
[https://plus.google.com/110401818717224273095/posts/AA3sBWG9...](https://plus.google.com/110401818717224273095/posts/AA3sBWG92gu)

[3] [https://groups.google.com/group/google-appengine-
python/brow...](https://groups.google.com/group/google-appengine-
python/browse_thread/thread/4bde29d8e6dc0842/)

